# should there be more furry adult comics???



## JaneHarding (Aug 21, 2012)

would you like to see some more adult furry comics in print available?  i was extremely motivated to create such a comic but now that motivation has dwindled a little.  would love to hear what you guys think.  have a look at my art  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/janeharding/  and tell me if you would buy a comic in this style to get me motivated again!  thanks xx


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 21, 2012)

There's always room for more art, more fiction, more games, etc.  There are some erotic concepts, milieus, and art styles that I'd love to see more of and/or participate in creating.  I don't think I'd personally be in your audience if your emphasis would be on female characters, but I'm sure there are other people who would be.


----------



## Melazzee (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, I'm personally not into all that erotic furry stuff but sure, the more the merrier haha. I will say this though- if I were into that kind of thing, I would be looking out for storyline, and not just sex. That's the problem I find with alot of things like the comics and fics I have happened across- they always jump right into the saucy stuff with no actual story behind it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2012)

Sure, why not? I won't be a pseudo intellectual and say porn comics are stupid and without merit no matter what. Doctor Voluptua (not furry) is hilarious and very...eccentric. It pulls some interesting things in its writing. Not deep thought provoking things, but just awkward plots that still give the reader a laugh, but being as shamelessly raunchy as possible. I just don't want any comics that are ashamed of themselves so they try to be something they aren't Rascals *coff*. If you're going to be fanservice to XXX don't allude to a deep plot and interesting characters if they don't exist. Las Lindas pulled this for YEARS and is only just now picking itself up.

And I don't really see a lot of well drawn, ongoing, and consistent XXX furry comics. I wouldn't mind more.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 22, 2012)

You asked for my opinion here it is:

No I would not pay money to buy a furry adult comic done in  your style.   I would recommend spending more time on the basics drawing, particularly from life, before trying to make money off of your artwork.  It looks as though you rely very heavily on photo reference to the point that the characters in your pictures look dead and static.  I also do not like over all look and design of your "furry" characters.  They are just humans with animal ears.  I don't have much interest with Neko even when it is drawn well.  
The desire to improve one's self should be motivation enough to drive you to get better art work. If your only motivation is possible future money making opportunities find a different hobby (and keep your day job). 

As to if I would like to see more furry comics in print?  Sure more artists getting paid to create art is always a good thing.  There more there is the greater the chances I'll find something that I will personally enjoy reading.


----------



## JaneHarding (Aug 23, 2012)

I have done some basic work on the story - I am interested in concepts of gender stereotypes and LGBT as well as hetro in my story.  I'm not going to pretend that I'm going to create a deep and meaningful plot, I just want it to be fun!!!  If I had to suggest at a classification I would go with an R rating rather than X.  I want it to be raunchy but not all in your face bodily fluids shooting out everywhere!  That is a good point you raised Ilayas - my characters aren't actually 'furry'.  That is why i am wondering if there is an audience for this.  Thanks for your comments so far and I look forward to hearing more!


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 23, 2012)

Personally I don't really care whether you publish adult or clean stuff. I applaude everyone who actually does succesfully publish something!
However, I don't think we need more stories along the lines of "Hey, I just met you, and this is crazy, but here's my butthole, so fuck me, maybe?"... Because almost every damn adult comic is like that XP


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm of the opinion that you aren't doing your viewers any favors by making them suffer through a poorly written story in order to get to the porn.  If you don't have a good story don't bother; just draw pictures/pin ups/sex scenes/whatever instead.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 23, 2012)

I think there should be less adult furry comics if anything.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 23, 2012)

In my opinion?

No.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 5, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## NewYork (Sep 7, 2012)

Depends on whether there's a real story or not. If there is a plot involved, whether or not it'd be comedy or horror or whatever, yeah I'd try it out. But if its just a comic about random orgies, I don't think it would be worth my time.


----------

